# What happened?



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

I just want to know what happened to the institute of marriage. How many times can I come on here and read about one spouse or the other putting friends and other people, even of the opposite sex, before their spouses and then throwing a fit when their spouse brings it up that they are unhappy about what is going on? What is wrong with people? Don't these spouses see what they are doing? How can they put other people before someone who is supposed to mean more than anyone else in the world to them? 

I'm just tired of hearing it. So let's come up with a rule list to follow. I'll start it off...

1. It's not okay for you to go hang out with a member of the opposite sex and have drinks with them if your spouse does not know about it, or does not approve of it. If it is messing things up in your marriage, then for God's sake give it up!

2. Learn what a freaking emotional affair (EA) is, okay? Then just don't do it!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

2. Make sure to have date nights


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

3. Hold hands in public, in the car, sitting on the sofa...........any chance you get.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

4. Kiss eachother....often!








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

5. Pat each other on the butt when passing in the house!


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

#6 - Fur lined handcuffs. (Spend a little more for comfort.)

or - Really listen to what your spouse is saying.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

7.) SEX = IMPORTANT!!!  Just Do It. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

8.) Don't go to bed angry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Or at least wake up angry, which brings me to

9. make up sex good, but you need to make up, rug sweep sex not so good if you don't recognize it for what it is.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

10. Put your spouse first. Both of you.

11. Treat him/her as you wish to be treated. Always.


----------



## Camarillo Brillo (Oct 10, 2012)

YinPrincess said:


> 8.) Don't go to bed angry.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


- go to bed at the same time
- no panties allowed for wife :smthumbup:


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

12- Forgive their thousand little deaths, let it go, move forward.


----------



## Camarillo Brillo (Oct 10, 2012)

southern wife said:


> 5. Pat each other on the butt when passing in the house!


but don't take it to far . . . . going to the 'checking the oil stage' can tend to piss off the wife


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

Camarillo Brillo said:


> but don't take it to far . . . . going to the 'checking the oil stage' can tend to piss off the wife


This post did say "Pat" not fondle aggressively.

However if she grabs the dip stick I'll be checking the oil....


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Communicate! Do not let resentments grow and fester. Your spouse is not a mind reader.


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

Let your spouse know you're thinking about them during the day. Send them a sweet (or sexy) text message, buy their favorite treat while you're at the store, offer to bring them lunch, bring them a small surprise when you're out of town. Any little thing to let them know they were on your mind even when they weren't with you.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

speak positive about your partner...always discussing them in a negative light makes that negativity grow. 

don't let others badmouth your partner especially not members of your opposite sex.

you have no business chatting with dudes/ladies on fb! step away from the fb if you don't know how to properly conduct yourself.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

give unique compliments.stay away from the ordinary ones because they can be taken as routine or forced

write a love letter every now and then for no reason.not a love email.not a love fax.not a love text. A LOVE LETTER..not printed from the computer.Write it yourself.

sleep naked together as often as you can and NEVER sleep naked with someone else


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

I'mAllIn said:


> Let your spouse know you're thinking about them during the day. Send them a sweet (or sexy) text message, buy their favorite treat while you're at the store, offer to bring them lunch, bring them a small surprise when you're out of town. Any little thing to let them know they were on your mind even when they weren't with you.


What goes hand in hand with this is to not blow off texts like this either. Like when I send my husband loving cutesy texts and I get no response back or the hated "K".


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

Have shared hobbies.

Root for the same sports teams


----------

